# Any Tampa area roofers?



## bentampa (Aug 2, 2015)

I will be studying for roofing license in a month to start a small, roof repair oriented roofing company with possibly a few reroofs. Would love to network with some local folks.

Ben Navarre


----------



## rdean09 (Feb 26, 2014)

Do you already have the books? I have a company based out of Polk county but we do work throughout the west coast


----------



## bentampa (Aug 2, 2015)

rdean09 said:


> Do you already have the books? I have a company based out of Polk county but we do work throughout the west coast


Not yet, I was going to square that away when I sign up.


----------



## rdean09 (Feb 26, 2014)

Well let me know I already have them highlighted and tabbed for building contractor and roofing contractor I live in Lakeland


----------



## bentampa (Aug 2, 2015)

rdean09 said:


> Well let me know I already have them highlighted and tabbed for building contractor and roofing contractor I live in Lakeland


Thanks Dean


----------



## cgonzalez (Jun 18, 2016)

I work for A First Choice Roofing out of Tampa Fl give me a call an we can talk about what u ha e going on 8134584008


----------

